# Building a RAT Clone—3 mm LEDs on the board as diodes?



## farwest1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm building a RAT clone. The schematic calls out two 3 mm LEDs on the board itself at D8 and D9 (not as indicators on the enclosure.) 

Is that right?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 22, 2020)

That’s for a Turbo Rat yes. They light up when you play too so you can use them in a creative way outside the enclosure if you’d like.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Are there other differences between a rat and turbo rat?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 22, 2020)

A couple resistors, where did you get the board?


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 22, 2020)

It’s from Aion. Haven’t seen the original Rat schematic, just this one.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 23, 2020)

Ah yeah that’s just giving you the extra option for LED clipping, not a true turbo rat but should sound great nonetheless.


----------

